# BMI for second cycle at GRI



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi there!  I am going to be doing my second cycle at GRI in the next few weeks. When I was screened for my first cycle two years ago, the BMI allowance was 35.  Since then I have read that it has been reduced to 30.  I was wondering if that would apply to me too, even though I was screened at the old criteria.  Does anyone have any first hand experience of this at GRI?


----------



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm not totally sure, but I was referred before they changed the guidelines but I was still over the 35 limit, so I took some time to lose weight and when. I did my first cycle it was after the guideline change. I was told that because I had been 'registered' with them for treatment before the change, the old guidelines still stood for me? I'm hoping to be in a position to do a second cycle/FET soon, so I'd be keen to know too! Good luck xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

That's what I was told too NewWife, but as that was months ago I wasn't too sure if they had changed their minds again.  My BMI is around the 32-33 mark, ideally need to lose 19lbs to get to 30   if I find out anything I will let you know.  I tried calling them today but I forgot that it is the Glasgow Fair lol!x


----------



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm hoping not, as mine is 35 at the moment! I'd need to lose a lot too. Don't get me wrong, I know their reasoning and I am working on it (slowly but surely!), but I'm also aware of my age and time ticking..... Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

I called them today New Wife and they said that because I was approved with the old criteria, that the BMI of 35 was still applicable! PHEW!


----------



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's great news, Twolines! Will keep working to lose a bit more before our next appointment..... X


----------



## LisaKR (May 17, 2014)

Wow, that is good news! 

Because the cancer op left me in early menopause (at the ripe old age of 25!) I'm struggling to lose the last stone I need for my bmi to be 30. Thinking of trying one of these fluid diets I.e. can,bridge or juice plus. I used to be a nurse so I know they're hideously unhealthy but the results are super quick and would mean I could be slim enough for transfer in as little as one month! 

Has anyone else had good results with a diet plan? Very interested to know!


----------



## hotmail198 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi I was recently at the GRI regarding the IUI treatment I was meant to start, long story short this didn't happen and was told I would be eligible for IVF as I have been waiting for 3 years. the doctor then proceeds to tell me that there is new guidelines for this treatment stop smoking for 3 months no alcohol BMI at 30. my BMI was at 25, 2 years prior now Its at 30 and I was told not to gain anymore weight. I am currently from today stopping smoking and hopefully in 3 months time start treatment.

If you have any information to help me this would be great!! and good luck with your cycle!!

Stacey


----------



## hotmail198 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Lisa, I tried juice plus it does help a lot to lose weight quickly I lost 6lb in 2 weeks and I wasn't trying that hard!! I am currently still using juice plus but only started again as I was in Egypt for 2 weeks....if you pm me your email I can send you the plans etc that my rep sent me for you to look at. there is a detox thing to do for 2 weeks before you start juice plus and a lot of people lose weight just following this without the juice plus products.

I always say though cut carbs and eat healthy and am sure you will have it off in no time.


----------

